# rimuving iron from acid



## harel238 (Dec 28, 2016)

hello Friends 
this is my first time that i make this process.
i putt a few grams of gold foils that i removed from ram sticks .
to a beaker whit 150 ml aqua regia . 
the gold was dissolved and the solution was yellow.
in stanuss test i dont got eny reaction.
so i thought the solution contain metals like tin copper and leed.
i saw some were that if i put few ml of sulfuric acid itd take the leed .
so i do . and if i insert Stainless steel its take the copper.
unfortunately the Stainless still was iron . that dissolved in the solution.
now i have black / brown solution .
how can i take out the iron .
collect the gold.
and why the stanuss chloride test dont got me eny reaction
thank you ariel


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

It sounds like you used far too much acid for a few grams of foils. When you try to test a solution that contains excess oxidizer (the nitric acid in the AR), the gold redissolves just as quickly as it is reduced by the stannous chloride, so it looks like a negative test.

You can neutralize the excess nitric with some sulfamic acid, then cement out the gold with a piece of copper.

Dave


----------



## harel238 (Dec 29, 2016)

thenk you for your answer
after 2 nights the suluton is light brown and on the butem are brown precipitate.
1 . can i netrulize it whit uria .
2. can i filterd it aut . wash well the perecipitate and drop the gold whit smb /
or this percipitate contain gold ?
thenk you 
ariel


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 29, 2016)

The brown precipitate probably is your gold. It was likely displaced by the stainless steel/iron, along with any copper, tin, or any other dissolved metals present that are less reactive than iron. Study the reactivity series of metals.

Test the remaining solution with stannous chloride. If positive for gold, cement the remaining gold out with a piece of solid copper. Like a piece of buss bar or heavy gauge wire.

If negative for gold in solution, carefully decant or syphon off the solution while trying not to disturb the gold powder. Re-refine the powder. Add the nitric a few drops at a time, allowing the reaction to run completely before adding more. Use only enough nitric to get the job done and you won't have to deal with all the excess later.

Drop the gold with your choice of precipitant. Wash the powder well then dry and melt.

Then set aside plenty of time to study, study, and study! Study the forum, especially the safety section to make sure you are working in a way that will keep you and everyone and everything around you from getting injured, or worse. Download a copy of Hoke's book from Frugal Refiner's signature line a from a few posts back.

I hope this helps you out. Welcome to the forum. Good luck, and stay safe!


----------



## harel238 (Dec 31, 2016)

Uncle BenBen
thenk you wery mach !


----------



## harel238 (Jan 1, 2017)

in the botom us iron or gold ?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 1, 2017)

Decant the solution carefully into a stockpot, trying not to disturb the solids. Throw in a surplus of clean copper (not stranded wire, use thick gauge or copper bus bar)

To the solids, dissolve them in a minimal amount of acid (especially the nitric, add it little by little allowing it to react fully before next addition)
Once the powder is dissolved, test solution with stannous.
If its gold, you should get a purple to black result (depending on concentration)

Denox your solution (will be easy if you added ml by ml)
-if you use sulfamic acid it will convert the lead, if any, into lead sulphate
If you evaporate to denox, add a little of sulfuric to prevent a crust and to convert lead to its sulphate form.
Dilute solution 3x-4x volume, filter off silver chloride and lead sulphate until solution is crystal clear.
Then add your precipitant of choice.
Decant
Wash gold
Dry
Melt gold

Im sure I forgot something in there..


----------



## harel238 (Jan 2, 2017)

thank you my friend


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 2, 2017)

Dont mention it.
I only ask that you share your result.

A few grams of foils isn't going give a huge button, but gold is gold, and all gold's good.


----------

